# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [Gift] Minipet devil dog

## lPyl

Comme je loot quelques mini pet Devil Dog, je les offrirais aux personnes qui posteront le screen (HoT ou Tyrie, peut importe) que je trouverais (c'est subjectif je sais) le plus joli!

Sont disqualifiés les gens a qui j'en ai déjà donné (Olih et Mikelion). Pour l'instant il en reste 1. Je mettrais ça à jour suivant les moments ou je choisis un screen qui gagne/je loot un autre mini.

----------


## Kiyo

J'ai demandé à mon ami google mais il n'a pas su : comment on l'a sinon ce mini pet ?

----------


## lPyl

Dans un "trick-or-treats bag" http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Trick-or-Treat_Bag / http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Mini_Devil_Dog

----------


## Kiyo

Merci !

----------


## lPyl

Pour donner une idée de la fréquence, j'ai eu 4 mini pets en ouvrant environ 500 sacs.

----------


## gnouman

J'veux bien, s'il t'en reste encore un.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Faut lire les conditions gnou  ::o:

----------


## kennyo



----------


## Graouu

Sympa comme concours  ::):  Merci. Reste à faire un joli screen.

----------


## atavus



----------


## Maderone

Il se demande où est sa famille...  :Emo: 



Celle la est sombre, mais elle dégage quelque chose de tellement calme.

----------


## Graouu

Et hop allez je tente le coup, la toute rose c'est moi  ::):

----------


## NayeDjel

Tu oses t'afficher avec Logan Thackeray ? La honte !  ::o:

----------


## lPyl

> Tu oses t'afficher avec Logan Thackeray ? La honte !


Vu sa popularité je me demande le pourcentage de gens qui ont choisit 

Spoiler Alert! 


de le sauver en premier

 dans l'extension.

En passant, je choisirais le vainqueur dimanche, donc vous avez jusqu'à dimanche  ::): .

----------


## Graouu

> Tu oses t'afficher avec Logan Thackeray ? La honte !


Je viens juste de finir la saison 1, vi j'ai un tout petit peu de retard.  ::lol::

----------


## Maderone

Ca mérite une disqualification d'office. 
Et de faire gagner le petit renard  ::ninja::

----------


## Beanna

> Vu sa popularité je me demande le pourcentage de gens qui ont choisit 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> de le sauver en premier
> 
>  dans l'extension.




Spoiler Alert! 


Moi j'ai évidemment pris Logan, l'autre choix étant un asura.

----------


## lPyl

C'est vrai que quand on regarde ce qu'il reste des héros du core... 

Spoiler Alert! 


 Caithe la semi traitre, Trahearne le mec qui sert à rien, Logan le couard, Taimi l'asura... Il reste Eir et Rytlock. Ils ont tué Eir. Rytlock reste avec toi. Reste que les choix de merde pour le reste

----------


## Sephil

Asura master race, premièrement.

Et ensuite tu confondrais pas un peu Taimi et Zojja ?

----------


## lPyl

Ah ouais. Bah ce sont des azuras, ils sont tous un peu pareil :D .

----------


## Lee Tchii

Zut, j'ai oublié de poster mon screen hier soir  ::sad::

----------


## lPyl

Bah j'ai oublié de choisir le vainqueur aussi. Donc tout n'est pas perdu (j'essaierais d'y penser ce soir par contre :D )

----------


## purEcontact

Au pire, tu pourras en gagner un à d'autres occasions...  ::trollface::

----------


## Sephil

Au pire, y en a 93 en vente à moins de 66 pa... Ca doit représenter 30 secondes de récolte de graines de lin. Si vous le voulez vraiment, achetez le.

----------


## purEcontact

Mais heu !
Pourri pas mes rewards d'event toi.

----------


## Sephil

Han si tu reward que des mini devil dogs, je viendrai pas !  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Un petit souvenir :

----------


## purEcontact

> Han si tu reward que des mini devil dogs, je viendrai pas !


J'essai de faire, autant que mes finances le permettent, deux types de récompenses : celles pour les gagnants et celles pour les participants.

----------


## kennyo

Pas de gagnant du coup ?

----------


## lPyl

Ah si, j'ai encore oublié!

J'hésite entre deux, la réponse ce soir sans faute!

----------


## Graouu

Même si ça ne vaut pas un fifrelin c'est toujours sympa quoi qu'il en soit.

----------


## lPyl

Et voilà, mini pet envoyé aux deux gagnants  :;):  .

----------


## olih

Mais... ET LES NOMS ???

OH MON DIEU, c'était pour ça ton mp hier (ou avant hier d'ailleurs, je ne sais plus, je suis perdu) ???

----------


## Maderone

J'ai gagnnnnéééééééééé !!!

----------


## lPyl

> Mais... ET LES NOMS ???
> 
> OH MON DIEU, c'était pour ça ton mp hier (ou avant hier d'ailleurs, je ne sais plus, je suis perdu) ???


C'était exactement pour ça  :;):  .

Je voyais pas le besoin de mettre les noms, si les gens veulent vraiment savoir, les gagnants sont Maderone et Papry.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Félicitations !!!!!  ::lol::

----------

